# Higgens: Johnson's ready to spend



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> New Charlotte Bobcats general manager Rod Higgins said he has the resources and mandate to pursue whatever would help the team.
> 
> Including a trade for Kobe Bryant.
> 
> ...


LINK

Same thing we've heard for the past year and it's still a I'll believe it when I see it type thing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's all a bunch of noise to me.Until they actually do something I ain't believing a word of it.Of course it's hard to see the FA who really helps this club.I haven't thought about it that much.Rashard Lewis is going to cost way too much relative to his actual value.Carter is making 16 million and doesn't think that's enough

Here's a list of next year's FA's.Only one I can see who'd really fit in with our needs is Morris Peterson who probably wouldn't be that awfully expensive.I would be interested in Ruben Patterson,but I would have trouble rooting for a team that has the league's only registered sex offender.PJ Brown is one of my all time favorites(as a person more than as a player),but likely won't play here if he plays at all and wouldn't be much use to anyone who wasn't a strong playoff team.I just don't see the guy we should target that would definitely make us anything close to a contender.We're going to have some roster spots open.Derek Anderson and McInnis probably don't come back,Voskuhl eh who really cares...I don't even want to think about losing the two obvious guys who are UFA's


*Charlotte Bobcats* 
*Restricted:* Alan Anderson, Walter Herrmann (T), Ryan Hollins (T) 
*Unrestricted:* Derek Anderson, Primoz Brezec (P), Matt Carroll, Jeff McInnis, Jake Voskuhl (P), Gerald Wallace (P) *Limited Salary Protection:* Brevin Knight ($1,500,000 salary protection if waived before 7/1/07, thereafter full)


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I just don't see the guy we should target that would definitely make us anything close to a contender.


Indeed.

Great speech and all, but this off season is not the time to be throwing money away. Use the cap space to facilitate trades, I'd be looking at S&T Rashard Lewis (if even possible) at the crazy money he wants ($15M) just to ship him to the Knicks, who would love to have him.


----------

